# Gnome und wayland.

## Klaus Meier

Bei gnome soll ja seit 3.14 wayland funktionieren. Ich habe es nun mal mit dem Flag wayland übersetzt. Es erscheint im gdm eine neue Session gnomw-wayland. Wenn ich diesen Punkt aktiviere und es starte, lande ich sofort wieder im gdm. Des weiteren waren alle meine Extensions deaktiviert.

----------

## schmidicom

Da der GDM vermutlich unter dem X11 gestartet wird, würde ich mal annehmen das sich kein weiterer Display-Server mehr starten lässt.

Gibt es denn auch eine Möglichkeit den Wayland basierten GNOME-Desktop von der Konsole aus zu starten? Wenn ja wäre das doch mal ein netter versuch um herauszufinden ob es überhaupt funktioniert.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Mit X funktioniert es schon... Laut dem arch wiki soll es genau so funktionieren. Und ich habe mir mal versuchsweise ein debian installiert, da hat es auch so geklappt.

Denke mal, da muss man noch ein paar USE-Flags setzen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Mit Gnome 3.16 habe ich jetzt das erste Mal Wayland in Aktion gesehen. Der gdm nutzt es per Default und die Wayland-Session konnte ich auch starten. Aber das untere Drittel vom Monitor ist nur am flackern. Sowohl beim gdm als auch beim Desktop. Man kann es sich mal anschauen, aber auf die Dauer ertragen kann man es nicht.

Aber man kann jetzt endlich am lebenden Objekt entwickeln

----------

## ChrisJumper

So langsam scheint sich bei Wayland ja was zu tun. KDE5 unterstützt das ja auch schon (in Teilen?). Die xf86-video-nouveau Trieber bekamen für den Desktop ja auch (ausreichend) 3D Beschleunigung. Leider funktioniert es mit den proprietären nvidia Treiber noch nicht. Sonst würde ich langsam anfangen Umzustellen.

Wahrscheinlich probiere ich das im Herbst mal mit dem Office-PC.

Gnome unterstüzt ja schon mit seinen Programmen weitest gehen Wayland schon. Aber dadurch das man nicht auf X11 verzichten muss und diese Anwendungen auch noch starten kann scheint die Migration auf jeden Fall nicht ganz so weh zu tun.

Irgendwo hatte ich aber auch gelesen das weston noch Probleme mit einigen Monitoren hat(te). So weit war ich aber nicht gekommen eben wegen dem nvidia treiber und ich war mir on the fly jetzt nicht sicher ob ich einige Pakete neu bauen oder die VIDEO_CARDS variable anders setzen muss wenn ich den nouveau-Treiber parallel zu nvidia nutzen möchte.

Im Grunde will ich da ja beide drin haben, aber nur nvidia im autoload und für einen Test lediglich den nvidia.ko und co mit rmmod rauswerfen und schnell modprobe nouveau verwenden bevor ich dann weston starte.

Aus der X heraus funktioniert die weston-demo ohne probleme, auch wenn die maus noch etwas laggy ist und fenster verschieben schliert.

Ein Tipp wie man unter gnome sieht ob die Anwendung mit X11 oder wayland läuft:

- alt + F2, dann erscheint ein Befehl eingeben Fenster und mit "lg" den Gnome-Shell-Debugger LookingGlass starten.

- In dem Fenster oben rechts auf Windows klicken/auswählen, damit man die einzelnen Fenster inspizieren kann.

- In der Auflistung dann auf den Title der Anwendung klicken, der ist so leicht gräulich hinterlegt.

  Da stehen dann Informationen zu welcher ObjektKlasse das Fenster gehört MetaWindowX11 ist wie der Name schon sagt eine X11 Anwendung die dann nicht native läuft.

- Mit ESC kann man den LG Debugger wieder schließen.

Wäre halt schön wenn man zumindest für den Regulären betrieb ohne Spiele, oder massive 3D Beschleunigung schon am Jahresende auf Wayland wechseln könnte.

----------

## ulenrich

Wie verhält es sich mit dem Keyboard unter wayland, muss man irgendwie umsteigen von

evdev zu libinput

?

Ich meine das gelesen zu haben ...

----------

## ChrisJumper

Auch wenn ich Leichen aufwecke.. besser als einen neuen Thread zu erstellen.

Ich hab enlightenment 17 die Tage mit Wayland probiert, auf einem Intel-Notebook mit modesetting Treibern (also bei Xorg) und i965 GPU.

Das war Ziemlich instabil, kann aber auch an meinem Problem mit dem Xorg Server gelegen haben. Xorg war halt noch nicht richtig eingestellt weil ich die Modesetting Treiber noch nicht verwendet hab.

Demnach ist mir e17 immer abgestürzt als ich ein X11-Programm das eigentlich per Weston eingehängt werden sollte gestartet oder geschlossen hab.

Als Xorg dann lief, war es immer noch unstabil. Aber e17 ist mit Wayland auch noch in der Entwicklung und alles andere als Stabil.

Live-CDs die lediglich mit Wayland daher kommen laufen aber schon rund. Ich bin gespannt wenn Gnome 3.24 eines Tages vorrangig Wayland verwendet.

Denn ich glaube schon das es so gut laufen kann wie X11. e17 mit Wayland zu starten war übrigens auch kein Problem. Lediglich das Firefox GUI hatte Probleme mit der Linksklicksteuerung um in das Menü zu kommen, aber ich glaube das lag auch an der Doppel-Klick Geschichte oder das man den Linksklick nicht halten konnte. Klickt man zwei mal ist das Subkontext Menü halt sofort zu.

Werde es auf jeden Fall noch mal Umfangreicher testen.

Das was mich aber am meisten störte war folgendes: Markieren mit der Maus und Einfügen per Klick auf das Mausrad ging nicht. ;D

----------

